# Shore fishing by pier AND Sikes on 3/30/18....approx 6am-9am



## MiltonFisherKitchens (Mar 22, 2018)

Four dozen shrimp..for dozen shrimp and ran out very quick. The bite was on hard but was using extremely large circle hooks trying to catch the big one. I did catch and manage a 30-inch red, but do you know if you're going to get caught it will be with that fish in the truck. What does a 3 pole setup approximately 100 foot out, and lost a dozen within an hour there at the pier. The wind became very extreme so I mood to Bob Sight around 815 830, and on my phone I was hooked up nearly every 2 minutes but I probably went through 200 foot of line on two separate poles between the break off in the the poles and bite off.

Was attempting to be able to use my poles for fresh, brackish, and light sea fishing but found out very quickly that braids can't Kendall any contact on them poles.

Now with that being said, I broke up at least four very nice fish on Sikes... Too bad I was not on the yak. The fight is on right now, and I've heard that she said are hard on Pickens right now. From experience I know they're at sites. I was fishing with shrimp and very small cut shrimp. Today I will also be online but I'm using size 1 circle hook vs size 3. This is the read from yesterday morning and I am headed out once again at 5 a.m. on Easter Sunday. This is the day that the Lord has made for fishing 

Hope you all have a good Easter, enjoy your family and friends on, and tight lines. Please share how your fishing of going as well

PS last picture is for your weekly last, when your trailer broke down and you have to get a race car frame home, you do what you have to and put it on a Pipe Rack.
Bobby Kitchens Milton, FL


----------

